# Planning for Anmeldung, bank account, Blue Card



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am planning my move to Berlin for Blue Card eligible wok, which is scheduled for start at the end of this month. I am making all the necessary appointments, please let me know if the following schedule of registrations are the right way to go?


During *First Week* after moving to a temporary accommodation
Anmeldung
Bank Account

At the *end of First Month*
Residence Permit Application



I am a bit concerned about about the following


*Tax Card* - Where can I get a tax card issued, should I visit the finanzamt for this? (or) is it issued during anmeldung, should I fill a separate form for that? I read through the forums, it seems to be confusing.
*Health Insurance requirement for Residence Permit* - Not sure what this is exactly, is it the travel health insurance mentioned during the visa stamping, or is it something that I need to register on my own. Please shed some light on this.


Am I missing anything in the list of TODO things (registration related) when I arrive in Germany?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Soon after your Anmeldung, you will receive a letter with your tax registration number (physical tax cards are not issued any more).
You need to join a German health insurance from the first day you work here. This can be done retroactively (up to three months, I think). Get a good (and independent) advisor, as there are many providers, options and associated costs!
Other than that your schedule looks o.k.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nfs99 said:


> I am planning my move to Berlin for Blue Card eligible wok, which is scheduled for start at the end of this month. I am making all the necessary appointments, please let me know if the following schedule of registrations are the right way to go?
> 
> 
> During *First Week* after moving to a temporary accommodation
> ...



There are no more physical tax cards, it's all digital. When you register your residence (Anmeldung), the tax department is alerted that you are a new resident in Germany and they will send you a letter with your tax number about two weeks after registering.

When you start working you need to select a health insurance (personally, I have very good experiences with SBK and Techniker Krankenkasse - stay away from AOK if possible), you will get a Mitgliedsbescheinigung (membership certificate) which you have to give to your employer, so he can arrange for the fees to be deducted from your salary and you also need one to present to the alien department for your residence permit application, so, best ask for two of those when arranging health insurance.


----------



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

That's good to know, do I have to apply for the health insurance here from India or should I be doing after my arrival in Germany? Is the employer involved in this process, am I supposed to get any approval/go-ahead from my employer when choosing a health insurance provider?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nfs99 said:


> That's good to know, do I have to apply for the health insurance here from India or should I be doing after my arrival in Germany? Is the employer involved in this process, am I supposed to get any approval/go-ahead from my employer when choosing a health insurance provider?



After you arrive in Germany. You do it on your own, your employer should not pressure you to chose any specific health insurance and no clearance from their side is needed.

You can ask for help/suggestions, though. Depending on how big your employer is, they might have special deals or a good relationship with a certain provider.


----------

